# Southeast Pennsylvania Orchid Show (4/1 - 4/3))



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2016)

Place:
Greater Philadelphia Center at Oaks

Time:
Friday April 1st: 12 PM to 8 PM
Saturday April 2nd: 9 AM to 6 PM
Sunday April 3rd: 9 AM to 5 PM

Vendor:
Andy’s Orchids CA 
Cal-Orchid CA
Ecuagenera Ecuador 
Fishing Creek Orchids PA
J & L Orchids CT 
Little Brook Orchids PA
Marlow Orchids NY 
Miranda Orchids Brazil
Mount Prospect Orchids NJ 
Ooi Leng Sun Orchids Malaysia
Piping Rock Orchids NY
Seed Engei Japan
Stony Brook Orchids NJ
Ten Shin Gardens Taiwan
Waldor Orchids NJ
Woodstream Orchids MD


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2016)

Ooo I may go this Saturday 

Thanks Eric, I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2016)

I will be there this Saturday as well.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll be helping takedown the njos display Sunday afternoon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2016)

Is anyone driving from the NYC area on Friday AM?


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2016)

Just look at that list of vendors! :drool:

I wish I could go.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'll be clerking, if I pass this kidney stone in time. *vomits*


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2016)

While I was looking to see where the Expo center is located, I found out a weapons show will going on the same weekend and place.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd clerk if I weren't working (unless judging is on Saturday) 


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope, Friday.


----------



## Marco (Mar 31, 2016)

I will be going tomorrow and will be driving through Manhattan sometime between 8-930am. I have room for two more. I am not sure how long I am staying at SEPOS but I would like to head back in time to avoid rush hour traffics. If anyone is interested in hitching a ride please pm me. 

Just a reminder to anyone going. Might be helpful to buy your tickets online. I'm going to purchase mine tonight.


----------



## aquacorps (Mar 31, 2016)

A gun show and an orchid show at the same location. Too good to be true.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2016)

looks like a .556 mm discount in the making! :evil:


----------



## aquacorps (Mar 31, 2016)

It's 5.56.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2016)

We can go together, guns for everyone!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm going to go this afternoon after work (Friday) I see they are open until 8. But have to drive through some of Phillys most congested suburbs to get there and no direct highway #big sighs and lots of eye rolling#


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2016)

Ooi Leng Sun has Corybas, 2/$10. !!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2016)

Two interesting things I saw while driving through the Expo Center parking area (and by the hall where they were holding the Gun Show
Someone being lead out of the other expo hall in handcuffs; maybe trying to purchase with fake ID etc 
Older gent leaving building walking with a shotgun not in a case to his car, and nobody chasing with assault rifles and all


Elmer Nj


----------

